# unloved by a vizsla?



## nutmeg07 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I have a rather strange situation, as I feel a little unloved by my vizsla. I work with horses six days a week and my V comes with me everyday and hangs out. Before getting a dog, I wanted a dog that would like to spend time with me and be a good companion at work. I liked the idea of 'velcro' and was looking forward to a dog that was my friend and mate. She is now 16 week old, she has come to work with me from day one, and is doing in great in many areas in her training and I absolutely adore her. However, where she's not doing so well are most factors I just described above. At home she is very cuddly and sweet and loves to snuggle and hang out, and is a bit needy (which I don't mind), but at work, I'm totally non-existent to her. There are three adult dogs and a puppy of similar age there, and she just plays and plays and plays, if those dogs are not around or don't want to play with her, she's off! She just disappears exploring, and will not come back until I find her. And the work place is not new to her anymore, she has been there every day for two months. I should mention that if go on an off leash walk with her to the forest, she stays close to me all the time. I understand that having the other dogs is exciting and of course she's going to go off with them, but she just won't even see me. The same happens when I go to puppy preschool or puppy dates. This is probably more worrying to me, because all the other pups of various breeds stick around their owners a LOT more than mine, or they come back after a bit of a play. This is particularly frustrating as I know I have put a lot more training into my dog than these other puppy owners, and mine actually knows a lot more commands, has better house manners, is toilet trained and crate trained and doing so well in other areas. I continuously get funny looks from people and told I should train my dog, and people laughing and saying she's the 'mad one'. And of course before getting the dog I was the one describing vizslas to people as velcro dogs, which most people now find hilarious. Due to all this, she spends most of her day tied up, whenever I cannot supervise her, and she is not that great around horses yet. I get anxious that she'll get into trouble. She is always tied up close by to where I'm working, and I comfort myself thinking that otherwise she would just be at home by herself during the day like most dogs, and that I'm sure its nicer for her to be out there with me. But thats not how I imagined it to be! I was hoping for her to run around and hang around like the other dogs. I keep on thinking that maybe the fact that I'm tying her up makes her go more crazy then when she's loose, but what can I do about that? She still gets lots of exercise. If I have to find something positive about this, its that she's great to tie up anywhere and wont bark etc when left alone at the end of the leash... But again, not what imagined...
At home she is gorgeous, and I love her to bits of course, but I feel I'm like air to her. When she sees strangers she goes totally bananas, but when she sees me she seems 'kind of happy', nothing like the excitement of complete stranger or anyone else for that matter. 
Will this disappear with age? Can I expect her to be the kind of companion I wanted or is she always going to be the nutter that has to be tied up or on the leash while every other dog runs around free? Is this just a matter of patience and training (any ideas?), because I'm not worried about putting in the hard yards if its going to pay off in the end? Its kind of hard feeling slightly unloved... although I know, I shouldn't be a baby and take things personally, shes a dog not a person (although I thought she was a vizsla).


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My Mac is also a dog lover.

I didn't exist when other dogs were around for awhile. It really took until he was around 2 years old to get him to come back from playing with dogs when called. He instead would give me a look as if to say yep I see you there and then go right back to the dogs. 

Be patient! Whistle train her if you haven't. The sharpness of the whistle will get her attention. You might while she is still young try training her with a long lead. It will allow you to correct when she doesn't come back. 

You will get there. My boy was the same and actually he still struggles to not at least have a quick smell of every dog we cross on a walk.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's young, and your going to have to wait on her to mature. Plus she is a bird dog, bred to run and (hunt)explore.
It sounds like she is a normal high drive pup.
She loves you in the house, and loves running outside.
What's her bloodlines?


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Will she eventually have a "job" at your workplace? If not, try giving her one and slowly working with her on it. 

For the first year of my dogs life, I took him to different places with low distraction, and we worked and played for at least an hour every day. We built a bond together, exploring, and learning from each other. My boy is still quite young, (17 months! where did the time go?!), but I notice we have quite a different relationship now than we did when he was 16wks, and learning about the world from his own perspective. Now we go out and when he comes across something interesting, he'll look back at me like, "c'mon mom, let's go check that out". You will get there. 

And I wouldn't worry about what others say about your V's manners etc, ours was looked at as terror puppy, when he was really the best boy, just over excited at times.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It sounds to me like she's just really good about self-entertaining. She's understands in some way that you are busy and doesn't bother you. When at home she finally has your undivided attention and becomes the velcro pup you imagined. 

As you said, in new places she sticks to you, so the bond is definitely there. In new places she relies on you to feel safe, but at the familiar workplace she's off exploring. Totally normal. Do you think she is ignoring you or avoiding the horses? 

She's at the age where a lot of us begin to experience frustrations. Perhaps you think, this is what a vizsla is supposed to be, so what am I do wrong that my pup isn't "fill in the blank." Remember that she is an individual and that she is still changing everyday. She'll get there, but these are early days.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The BIG ? is what I ! want - every V is differant - you want the V 2 fit your world - try more giVe & take !!!!! - it will work out !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I say kick back and relax,
Animals are very intuitive. You are undoubtedly behaving very different at your workplace as well. He is adapting, growing and learning based on vibes he picks up from you and his environment. Sounds like he's balancing things fairly well when looking thru his eyes. Bet when your not as worried you'll have a more appreciative perspective. Enjoy the licks and cuddles


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

I might have thought my pup was the same at this age. I was often tense about him running off, chasing the kids around (who were all about play). I received a bit of advice that helped with my tension and gave us some freedom:

(1) Use a D-ring (carabiner) to attach a longer lead to my jeans belt loop (teach him to follow me) and

(2) keep a ziplock of bacon in my pocket (rewards for good follows, rewards for calm, coming to me, etc.)

This may not work at all while you work, but may help as a training exercise while at work and eventually lend itself to certain activities?

I do agree that young pups get super excited to see and be with other dogs! But, mine has settled a bit with time...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Your Pup sounds very much like my 6mo. Fergy. He has really been a individual, ever since birth. He didn't even cuddle when he was tiny( completely different ...night and day from my first V)
But the good news is he is changing... he is becoming very Velcro, which is nice. It seems the older he get, the more affectionate he is becoming. At 16 weeks, He was to wiggly to even sit in my lap, and if there was a dog, person, kid anywhere around, forget it he was gone. I have only seen a significant change in the last month.
He is still very independent and spends much time playing outside in our yard, by himself, or laying and sleeping alone outside on the chase lounge. He is very good at entertaining himself, but of late, he will come seek me out, and lay down by me if I am busy. I am still working on recall... it is an on/off behavior... on when he wants to, off when he doesn't. I find if I call him and then turn my back, like I'm leaving I get the best results. or call him to come with me as I am going.
Sounds like your pup loves being at work with you, and is comfortable.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

nutmeg07 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have a rather strange situation, as I feel a little unloved by my vizsla. I work with horses six days a week and my V comes with me everyday and hangs out. Before getting a dog, I wanted a dog that would like to spend time with me and be a good companion at work. I liked the idea of 'velcro' and was looking forward to a dog that was my friend and mate. She is now 16 week old, she has come to work with me from day one, and is doing in great in many areas in her training and I absolutely adore her. However, where she's not doing so well are most factors I just described above. At home she is very cuddly and sweet and loves to snuggle and hang out, and is a bit needy (which I don't mind), but at work, I'm totally non-existent to her. There are three adult dogs and a puppy of similar age there, and she just plays and plays and plays, if those dogs are not around or don't want to play with her, she's off! She just disappears exploring, and will not come back until I find her. And the work place is not new to her anymore, she has been there every day for two months. I should mention that if go on an off leash walk with her to the forest, she stays close to me all the time. I understand that having the other dogs is exciting and of course she's going to go off with them, but she just won't even see me. The same happens when I go to puppy preschool or puppy dates. This is probably more worrying to me, because all the other pups of various breeds stick around their owners a LOT more than mine, or they come back after a bit of a play. This is particularly frustrating as I know I have put a lot more training into my dog than these other puppy owners, and mine actually knows a lot more commands, has better house manners, is toilet trained and crate trained and doing so well in other areas. I continuously get funny looks from people and told I should train my dog, and people laughing and saying she's the 'mad one'. And of course before getting the dog I was the one describing vizslas to people as velcro dogs, which most people now find hilarious. Due to all this, she spends most of her day tied up, whenever I cannot supervise her, and she is not that great around horses yet. I get anxious that she'll get into trouble. She is always tied up close by to where I'm working, and I comfort myself thinking that otherwise she would just be at home by herself during the day like most dogs, and that I'm sure its nicer for her to be out there with me. But thats not how I imagined it to be! I was hoping for her to run around and hang around like the other dogs. I keep on thinking that maybe the fact that I'm tying her up makes her go more crazy then when she's loose, but what can I do about that? She still gets lots of exercise. If I have to find something positive about this, its that she's great to tie up anywhere and wont bark etc when left alone at the end of the leash... But again, not what imagined...
> At home she is gorgeous, and I love her to bits of course, but I feel I'm like air to her. When she sees strangers she goes totally bananas, but when she sees me she seems 'kind of happy', nothing like the excitement of complete stranger or anyone else for that matter.
> Will this disappear with age? Can I expect her to be the kind of companion I wanted or is she always going to be the nutter that has to be tied up or on the leash while every other dog runs around free? Is this just a matter of patience and training (any ideas?), because I'm not worried about putting in the hard yards if its going to pay off in the end? Its kind of hard feeling slightly unloved... although I know, I shouldn't be a baby and take things personally, shes a dog not a person (although I thought she was a vizsla).


Hey Nutmeg,

Wait till you have a few days away from your pup, you may see a different side to her!!!! 

I think she may feel very comfortable around you allready 

Hobbsy


----------

